# Truglo Sight screw loose. Where can I replace?



## Jimmy Su (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey All,

I was out in the field shooting this afternoon, and it looks like an extremely small pin sized screwed got loose and fell out of my truglo sight system. Any ideas where or how I can replace this...I don't think I'll be able to find it in the field.

Any help welcome!


----------



## Jimmy Su (Oct 11, 2010)

Pictures: 

You can see in this picture in the small hole at the top right. 
This is where the pin sized screw is missing.









Here's another view to show what's happening without the screw to secure the outer "ring"


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't bother calling Truglo directly. They ask you to press 1 for customer calls and 2 for dealer calls. They don't answer the customer phone. You can get right through on the dealer line. 

What they want you to do is to go to a Truglo Dealer. And there should be one close to you. Once you get in touch with them, they are real good about sending replacement parts right out.


----------



## Jimmy Su (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you Roskoes...I didn't figure Truglo would be much help especially on this small of a part.

A Truglo dealer would probably be a local pro shop?


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never had any problems contacting tru glo, they even sent me some screws for free for my old sight.


----------

